# Cell phones



## Kacey (Dec 1, 2007)

I bought a new car last March, and it came with Bluetooth... my cell phone, sadly, is not Bluetooth capable.  I am seriously considering buying a new phone so that when I _must_ talk on my cell phone while driving, I can do so hands-free - prompted, in part, by the fact that I am going on a day-long drive in the near future.  I currently have an LG flip-phone that I like quite a bit, except that it doesn't have Bluetooth.  The only feature I use regularly is the phone calling itself; I also use the texting (mostly to receive messages), and occasionally the camera.  

I have an iPod, so I don't really need the music player, although it would be a nice feature if I could get one (preferably compatible with iTunes, since that's already installed on my computer) at little or no extra cost.  

I have a Palm Pilot, but I rarely use it - so while it would be a nice toy, I don't really need it - although if it were part of a phone, I might use it more.

I have cell service through AT&T, and have had very good covege with them - and anyway, my current contract isn't up until October 2008, so if I do this before then, I have to stay with them.  I don't really want an iPhone; I'll wait until (if ever) they get the bugs worked out.

I'd like to stay under $100 - and I can get the "new" price + $50 if I renew my contract with AT&T; at least, that's what they told me a few weeks ago.

I realize that there are lots of phones out there, and nearly as many opinions as there are phones (and phone users) - but what would you get?


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 1, 2007)

I've been very happy with Verison. The coverage is great, and new blue tooth compatible phones are available for as low as 30 bucks I believe (w/ new contract). I just got the wife a new phone with blue tooth and took advantage of the deal. She liked her old LG flip phone (vrison version much like the AT&T one); her new one which is very similar in use was blue tooth compatible, had a better battery and charger, and had a camera on it for $30. With technology nowadays and the holidays, you can get what you want at a very decent price...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 1, 2007)

Kacey said:


> I bought a new car last March, and it came with Bluetooth... my cell phone, sadly, is not Bluetooth capable. I am seriously considering buying a new phone so that when I _must_ talk on my cell phone while driving, I can do so hands-free - prompted, in part, by the fact that I am going on a day-long drive in the near future. I currently have an LG flip-phone that I like quite a bit, except that it doesn't have Bluetooth. The only feature I use regularly is the phone calling itself; I also use the texting (mostly to receive messages), and occasionally the camera.
> 
> I have an iPod, so I don't really need the music player, although it would be a nice feature if I could get one (preferably compatible with iTunes, since that's already installed on my computer) at little or no extra cost.
> 
> ...




I have had Nextel (* Before Merger*), Cingular, Verison and Sprint. The Verison in my idea has had the best coverager. I have traveled all over the US from Death Valley (* Sparse coverage at best - even though it is lists as no coverage *) to Ontario Can, and the east coast and Florida and Texas and all points between. 

Now to phones, and I would consider myself an industrial phone user, as I constant have to charge through the day and this is jsut for my work phone that I have conference calls as well as other calls all day long. I have not had good long term durability with the LG phones. The Motorola phones that are thicker with the single hinge versus the dual hinge have worked the best and the longest. I think the old Black Bulky i570 worked the best. I know guys who have had these fly across parking lots as they were stuck on a seat belt when they got out and they were slung shot out. I also liked their belt holder the best. I could ride a motorcycle without it ever coming loose or falling out. All those I know with the first gen Razor's and Chocolates and such, seem to be having port issues other problems. The second gen versions seem to be better from feedback from others. 

Good Luck.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 1, 2007)

I had billing issues with Verizon so I'll grit my teeth if I ever have to go back to them.  I'm on AT&T and have the best coverage I've ever had. I also have an LG flip-phone but it's bluetooth capable.

Kacey, here they have an LG upgrade from my current phone on sale for $79 plus tax.  Check at the mall right now if you can - 'tis the season for cellular deals.


----------



## Blindside (Dec 1, 2007)

Kacey, if you ever wander north into Wyoming, both Cingular/AT&T and Verizon's coverage's suck up here in the boonies.

Lamont


----------



## Kacey (Dec 1, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> I had billing issues with Verizon so I'll grit my teeth if I ever have to go back to them.  I'm on AT&T and have the best coverage I've ever had. I also have an LG flip-phone but it's bluetooth capable.
> 
> Kacey, here they have an LG upgrade from my current phone on sale for $79 plus tax.  Check at the mall right now if you can - 'tis the season for cellular deals.



I'll look for it, but if I get a new phone, I have to do it through customer service; I'm not technically eligible for an upgrade until March, but due to some errors on AT&T's part right after the merger, I can the early upgrade deal (new contract price + $50) if I go through them; at a store, I would have to pay full price... which is really annoying.  Still, it's good to know that it's available; that's a great place to start!

I intend to stick with AT&T - since my current contract isn't up until 10/2008, I don't really have a choice at this point, and I've had AT&T for nearly 10 years and never had a problem.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 2, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> I had billing issues with Verizon so I'll grit my teeth if I ever have to go back to them. I'm on AT&T and have the best coverage I've ever had. I also have an LG flip-phone but it's bluetooth capable.
> 
> Kacey, here they have an LG upgrade from my current phone on sale for $79 plus tax. Check at the mall right now if you can - 'tis the season for cellular deals.




I understand customer service a lot. I have never had to pay for the Nextel as  it was work related. I have had Verizon for both Work and Home. The Home forced me to switch to Cingular as they would not give me a new free phone of any make or model. 

The Cingular I had which was fine until they upgraded and then forced me to upgrade phones and to a package that went from $20 a month to $39 a month. I switched to Sprint as they came up with a low monthly coast of $27 after taxes. Although, with them (Sprint) I had an issue with the first bill and notbeing credited and over charged, and had to call and get it all straightened out. It had been entered in manually and they system had not recognized it all. I was then travelling for work and was bascially gone a month. Most places understand this, but when Ihad to call them twice the first time to get the right people to help me, I get home to find they had two text messages (* I do not have the service *) and multiple calls and messages trying to get a hold of me to find out when I was going to pay them. 

I know there are lots of companies and local/regional service centers amke a big difference as well as how one uses a phone. SOmeone who has it in a purse (* shielded from impact *) versus me who wears it all the time in garages, manufacturing plants, in and out of vehicles all day long and labs, and using it most of the day as well, it gets scratched and stressed and used in ways maybe the average person does not. 

Good Luck


----------



## AceHBK (Dec 3, 2007)

My name is AceHBK and I am getting raped by Sprint every month with no vaseline.

I can't stand them but I have a contract with them so I will grit my teeth and bear it.  I have a Motorola Q and I just put it on eBay since it is the worst phone known to man.  I plan on buying a HTC Mogul from ebay to replace it.

I like AT&T BUT their plans are too high IMO and they do not offer insurance for their PDA phones. )Kills any thought of me going to them)  Also a new and faster iPhone will be out come next year.  I do not feel bad for those people who sat outside and camped for a iPhone and paid 700 bucks when they are now 399 and now a new and faster one is coming out.  Patience is a virtue.

I would like to try Verizon since my home phone service is through them but I hate their phones.


----------



## Bigshadow (Dec 3, 2007)

I just went to the AT&T site and they offer some nice deals on some refurbished phones.  In the line up are the Palm Treo 750 and Palm Treo 680.   They aren't free, but they would be the best combination of phone/pda/mp3/camera/txt there is.  Also there is a keyboard for text messaging which is a PITA on those dumb phones (aka non-smart phones).  Being a Treo owner myself and having them for years, I would highly recommend them if you can swing it.  The refurbished ones are under $100.

Oh, I almost forgot, the Treo 750 and 680 are bluetooth enabled.


----------



## AceHBK (Dec 3, 2007)

Treo's are great phones.  I would still have mine if i didn't lose it.


----------

